# Copper vs. Aluminum wiring at Switch panel...



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

_Thanks for posting on ElectricianTalk.com. The Moderators/Admin of this *forum* would prefer if you post Do It Yourself related topics on our sister site __www.DIYChatroom.com_

_*As stated in the sign up page, ElectricianTalk.com is designed for electrical industry professionals to discuss issues and topics related to the electrical trades and related industries.* Many of our professionals are also members at DIYChatroom.com and are looking forward to assist you with your needs._

_Please take a moment to post your question at __www.DIYChatroom.com__ If your not already a member of DIYChatroom.com you can sign up for a free account by going to __http://www.diychatroom.com/register.php_


----------

